# OOOO a new toy



## krv3000 (Jul 25, 2010)

HI i got this from a boot sale I don't no wot you call them in the USA. but any way as i have seen lodes of posts of taping aides. as a lot of my taping is from 1MM two
4MM it don't need to be too big so i jump for joy when i fawned this it will be projet No 979 right i need to look for a old iron


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 25, 2010)

Interesting find. A little hand powered drill press. Have never seen one of that or similar design. 
I do have one of the regular egg beater style hand drills though. As well as my dads hand crank drill press. The old drill press probably need re bushed a lot of play in it these days.
Tin


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 25, 2010)

every time i go for my rechargeable drill its flat but my old hand drill the type you re fr to as a egg beater has never let me dawn all the holes for the pop rivets on my kit car wos dun with it


----------



## Ned Ludd (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi KVR3000,
I bought one of those drill stands a few years ago. I have no intention of using it, I just thought it was so cute that I could not resist buying it. Now if only I could remember where i put it? 
Seem to recall it was a pound or two from a second hand tool shop, how much did you pay?
Ned


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 26, 2010)

it was only 50p


----------



## tel (Jul 26, 2010)

You did well, I see there's one on ebay now, but they want a bit more for it.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ANTIQUE-RARE-SMALL-HAND-DRILL-PRESS-15-3-4-TALL-/190423506348?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c56201dac


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 26, 2010)

so i see


----------



## Ned Ludd (Jul 26, 2010)

Holy S**t! 
Who is the deluded one, the one asking the price or the sucker who would be willing to pay it.

It looks like it has been left out in the rain to make it look older than it really is. I would guess that they were made in the Fifties or possibly pre-war, so "antique" is a bit of a false description.

If the one on Fee-Pay goes for that sort of sum and any of you are miffed at loosing out, do let me know as I might be willing to part with mine if the price is right.
Ned


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't think it will go for that but i will not mod this one till i see haw much it gos for


----------



## Ned Ludd (Aug 1, 2010)

I see that with less than a day to go there are no bids on the Fee-Pay stand. I think that goes to show that you can't fool all of the people some of the time. :big:
Ned


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 1, 2010)

yep


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 15, 2010)

HI right as you no i got this to mack a taping tool well a part from two pieces it allended up in the scrap bin but i still needed a tapping tool so i had a rummage and came up with two t shaped pipe fittings so i had a go with thees sos no pics of the sub ass but basically i conceded the two with a pees of silver steel threw the smallest pipe fitting one of the larger pipe fitting was reamed out to fit 13mm stainless steel rod the poiset end the pipe fitting nuts on the threaded end was cut with 4 slots so when they was fitted the internal hole size wood be cum smaller then reamed out to fit the quill    sum pics after bin braised up


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 15, 2010)

i was go-wing to fit it all to a 6" round base but that wood only rust so i had a piece of marble flaw tile so i cut it in have with me dangle grinder drilled a 15 mm hole int it i had a piece of 1 1/2" anodised aluminum bar that i drilled out and reamed to fit the stainless steel rod then glued the lot to the marble brace  finished off the taping Head
sum pics


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 6, 2010)

well it must be a pile of crap as no one has comened on it


----------



## shred (Sep 6, 2010)

Naah, just mean's nobody's commented on it. Happens all the time. At least to me


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 6, 2010)

Nah ya left everyone speechless. 
Tin


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 6, 2010)

ooo good im not the only one the i wood of thort i wood have a coment on the top brace turning


----------



## krv3000 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks tin


----------

